# What color is he?



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

His mom is a palomino and his dad is a buckskin paint.


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

I'm going to say palomino. It's unlikely that he wouldn't have picked up a cream gene from either mum or dad, and he certainly isn't bay based. It's quite hard to tell at this stage but he also looks quite light in his mane and on his legs. I'm sure the more experienced colour experts will correct me if I'm wrong!

He's gorgeous, I'm so glad the birth went well. I saw him on your instagram and he's pretty tall and leggy, no wonder mama was so wide with all those legs squeezed in there at awkward angles!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

celestejasper13 said:


> I'm going to say palomino. It's unlikely that he wouldn't have picked up a cream gene from either mum or dad, and he certainly isn't bay based. It's quite hard to tell at this stage but he also looks quite light in his mane and on his legs. I'm sure the more experienced colour experts will correct me if I'm wrong!
> 
> He's gorgeous, I'm so glad the birth went well. I say1him on your instagram and he's pretty tall and leggy, no wonder mama was so wide with all those legs squeezed in there at awkward angles!


I think he may be 8hh! I'm going to try to measure him but it honestly does make sense now why she was so wide. He is HUGE!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm going to say chestnut based on his current color and the pink skin around his eyes. And yes, he has blue eyes, all babies do.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm going to say chestnut based on his current color and the pink skin around his eyes. And yes, he has blue eyes, all babies do.


I had no idea they were all born with blue eyes!


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

He's so cute. Foals are such great little creatures. Congrats on the safe birth and new baby! I think he looks like a chesnut, he looks a bit too red to be a palomino. His eyes are blue now, like it was said before all babies usually have blue eyes to start. They're very dark so I would hazard a guess that they will color out to brown. My best friends mare had a palomino pain foal last year around this time and she has blue eyes but her's were crystal blue and she stayed with the blue eyes.







Rain now:








Again congrats on the beautiful colt. Best of luck to you and the mama


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

watcher said:


> He's so cute. Foals are such great little creatures. Congrats on the safe birth and new baby! I think he looks like a chesnut, he looks a bit too red to be a palomino. His eyes are blue now, like it was said before all babies usually have blue eyes to start. They're very dark so I would hazard a guess that they will color out to brown. My best friends mare had a palomino pain foal last year around this time and she has blue eyes but her's were crystal blue and she stayed with the blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he looked a bit dark for a palomino too. He has a bit of a stripe going down his back though. Could he end up being a red dun? 

Congratulations to your friend!


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

After seeing some more photos of him on your instagram I'm going to go with chestnut too haha!
Unless his sire was possibly dunskin rather than buckskin it's impossible for him to be red dun, if his parents are palomino and buckskin then neither of them carry the dun gene. A lot of foals have a counter shading for camouflage that can look like a dorsal stripe, but he'll most likely lose it as he grows.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

He looks chestnut to me. With his dam being palomino and his sire being buckskin, you had a 12.5% chance of chestnut.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Some more photos of Cowboy. He seems a bit red to be a pali.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just realized the photos didn't upload haha! Whoops!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some more photos. His eyes look like they are turning green


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd say chestnut/sorrel.


----------



## chl1234 (Jul 10, 2015)

I would lean toward chestnut/sorrel also. However, best bet is to wait until the baby coat sheds out in a couple of months to determine the correct color. I've had a few end up a completely different color than the birth color (one born golden palomino was pure white at 3 months).

Palomino seems unlikely because the mane and tail are not white.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I bet he is palomino due to the slight cream overcast. Many palomino foals do not have a cream mane and tail immediately after birth. It can come in with a bit of time. He reminds me of a few I have had and have seen.

Either way... Mazel Tov!!!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I'm going against the majority and am going with palomino, I'd put money on it.


----------



## BekahBear (Jan 16, 2008)

im going to guess palomino. he could go either way but my gut says palomino. 

his mom is a dark, rich palomino not the light yellow/cream looking type. dad is also a darker buckskin instead of the light yellow/cream color ones. 

some are obvious from the time they are born but others are not. years ago i knew a foal who looked really similar to your baby and she turned out to be a really rich and dark palomino when she grew up. 

you should test him for the cream gene. its quick, easy, and not real expensive to send out some hairs and it will give you a definite answer (im impatient so if he was my foal i wouldn't want to have to wait until he sheds his baby coat to know for sure)


----------

